# Finding an egyptian company called teko



## meshey (Mar 27, 2011)

Have just read this on another forum and I also recall the name TEKO but don't where from. Are they a government land agency.
"Could anyone enlighten me on the following questions. 1.Where is the office of Teko, I do not know exactly, but once I read they are a development company but then I was informed they run garages in the Hurghada area .2.. Does anyone have an address for them and 3. Do they trade as another company trading name in the Hurghada region or is it an individual who invests in Hurghada. 4. The area Al Ahia used to be a military area, are there any contact addresses for the ex-owners of that region who are highly knowledgable of that region.
Anyone who has information about the organisation Teko or developers Teko would be much appreciated. I just wanted to send a short communication to them requesting some information which I believe they have insight into".


----------

